# Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt



## Sxxlflx (8. Juni 2010)

nachdem ich mir dieses jahr meinen Karpfenkram komplett erneuere , ist der nächste Schritt das passende Set Bissanzeiger für die nächsten Jahre

hatte die letzten Jahre ein Set von Sundridge (baugleich mit den Riba, Askon etc)...diese waren ziemlich zuverlässig...der einzige Schwachpunkt waren die Hänger und deren Anschlüsse...bei Anhieb oder Aufnahme der Rute ohne Lösen der Schnur aus dem Hänger, wurde das Anschlusskabel durch das nach unten schlagende Gewicht der Diode aus der Buchse gerissen und landete im Dreck oder im Wasser...

zur Auswahl stehen momentan:

1. das baugleiche set 3 + 1 von Riba für ca 100,- € (die frage ist, ist es wirklich baugleich nur mit anderem namen?


2. das Pelzer The Impulse WLX Set für ca 250,- €

3. das prologic Polyphonic VTSW Alarm Set...günstigstes netzangebot ca 190,- €


jetzt würden mich die meinungen von Leuten welche eins der genannten Sets BENUTZEN...

vorallem die Schwachstellen interessieren mich...

und bitte...ich möchte die Wörter FOX oder Delkim hier nicht lesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! die Entscheidsung fällt zwischen den genannten Sets...


----------



## Aalfredo (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Also ich habe mir erst im Februar ein Set von "Ultimate" 3+1 auf ner Messe für 100Euros gekauft, und es bitter bereut! Mag vielleicht für einige wenige "Schönwetter-Sessions" reichen aber nicht für ernsthaftes Karpfenangeln! Zu den beschriebenen Soundern kann ich nicht viel sagen... muss aber trotzdem das Wort FOX hier mal erwähnen. Gibt z.Zt. klasse Funksets 3+1 für 299Euros inkl. Hardcases! Kenne auch nicht einmal das "Pelzer" Set für 250Euro aber 50 drauf und spar Dir die Zeit auf weitere Antworten zu warten!"


----------



## Sxxlflx (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

tolle Antwort...habs extra erklärt...


keiner hier der Infos zu den genannten Sets machen kann?

tacklefetis meldet euch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kotraeppchen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Sry, ich weiß du willst es net hören, ich sags trotzdem. Langzeiterfahrungen: nichts geht über Delkim!


----------



## Sxxlflx (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

vielleicht, aber den preis zahle ich nich dafür...ist es nicht wert für geschätzte 20 - 30 ansitze im jahr


----------



## colognecarp (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Hi

Also ich habe mir gestern das Prologic Polyhonic 4+1 set in Carmo Bestellt weil ich einfach nicht mehr Kohle für ein besseres set hatte und ich dringend neue Pieper brauche. Langfristig kann ich dir dazu also nicht viel sagen, ich kann nur mal meine bisher zusammengetragenen Infos hier zu scheiben. Das Schnurlaufrölchen kann wohl porös werden so das die gefahr besteht das bei starken regen wenn man einen Run hat dieser nicht korrekt angezeigt wird weil die schnur nicht richtig auf dem Rölchen packt, die gleitet dann wohl nur noch da drüber. Das Rölchen kann man aber austauschen. Sonst hab ich ich nur noch von einem Problem beim Funk gelesen, der Empfänger funktioniere wohl nur bei + Temeraturen, das problem gab es aber nur bei einer Person. Sonst ist alles in Ordnung mit den teilen, nur das Mit dem Rölchen hatten schon recht viele.
Hoffe ich konnt dir etwas weiter helfen 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## EuroCarpeR (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

TX-i, RX und CSF1, ich hab sie alle gehabt xD.
Die sind alle ihr Geld wert und lassen dich nicht im Stich. Wenn du am Bissanzeiger sparst, dan sparst du am falschen Ende. 
Hol dir direkt gute Bissanzeiger, und am besten direkt mit Funk.
Ein Kollege von mir hat sich auch die Prologics gekauft, letztes Jahr (Senzora VTS-W) und alle waren die am loben, gute Reichweite, sieht ja auch manierlich aus, Preis recht gering...Und was war das Ende vom Lied? Jetzt muss er das Zelt immer am Pod aufbauen, abwechselnd fällt der Funk an den Bissanzeigern aus, einer ist am Gewinde abgebrochen, bei einem ist das Gehäuse kaputt...
Ich persönlich bin bei den RX stehen geblieben, die Delkims waren mir zu nervös und die Carp Sounder konnte ich nicht ganz leise stellen bzw. das Nightlight hat mich gestört. Dennoch super Bissanzeiger.


----------



## zrako (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*



Soulfly schrieb:


> tacklefetis meldet euch!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ein tacklefetischist wird sich mit sicherheit keinen deiner aufgelistesten bissanzeigern holen


----------



## EuroCarpeR (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*



zrako schrieb:


> ein tacklefetischist wird sich mit sicherheit keinen deiner aufgelistesten bissanzeigern holen




|muahah:|good:


----------



## Jigga2010 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Moin,


Wenn eins der 3 Sets, dann Prologic.

http://www.carppoint.at/carp/ausr%C3%BCstung-k%C3%B6der-fragen-und-antworten/andere-ausr%C3%BCstung-und-zubeh%C3%B6r/1542-prologic-polyphonic-vtsw/

Hier mal nen link wo über das set gesprochen wird eventuell kannst du dich da anmelden und mal nachfragen.

Aber grundsätzlich bleibt zu sagen,
Du willst Langzeiterfahrungen haben.

Probleme:

Die Sets sind teilweise erst letztes Jahr auf den Markt gekommen (das Prologic z.B.).
Das Mosella/Pelzer Ding fischen nicht mal die Testangler vom Markus #d.
Die andere Firma kenn ich nicht kann dazu also nichts sagen.

Allerdings (auch wenns nicht erwünscht ist) muss ich dir von diesen Modellen abraten, ich fische Delkim Bissanzeiger seit über 10 Jahren und mir ist noch nie irgendwas damit passiert und damit meine ich - nix.


Du musst eben für dich selber wissen ob du z.b. bei 20 Nächten wie du sagst unbedingt ne funkbox brauchst.

es gibt z.b. auch die Delkim evo die sind recht günstig und hald ohne Funk.

Oder kauf dir zuerst 2 Sounder und dann später die Box.

Ich hab auch hier noch was gefunden 

(weiss jetz nicht ob ebay links erlaubt sind ich wage es einfach)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-Micron-STR-B...em&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4cef69ca5b

ist für den Preis eigentlich Top und fox delkim nehmen sich nicht wirklich was.
bei dem gibts auch ein 3er set (wenn man das nutzen kann/darf) auch recht günstig.


----------



## Schleie! (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Warum sollte gutes imemr teuer sein?

Schonma dran gedacht z.B. Bissanzeiger von Delkim oder Fox, CS gebraucht zu kaufen?

Ich hab jetzt 2 Delkim TXI mit dem Receiver für 300€ bekommen, ein guter Preis. Bevor ich mir da für 250 das pelzerding hol leg ich lieber noch 50euro drauf und hab zuverlässigkeit die nächsten 20 jahre


----------



## Tino (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Warum sollte gutes imemr teuer sein?
> 
> Schonma dran gedacht z.B. Bissanzeiger von Delkim oder Fox, CS gebraucht zu kaufen?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt 2 Delkim TXI mit dem Receiver für 300€ bekommen, ein guter Preis. Bevor ich mir da für 250 das pelzerding hol leg ich lieber noch 50euro drauf und hab zuverlässigkeit die nächsten 20 jahre




Na wenn 300 Tacken nicht teuer ist???


----------



## Schleie! (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*



> Na wenn 300 Tacken nicht teuer ist???



wenn ich das auf 20jahre auasrechne, dann nicht!

rechne mald amit, bei einem billigen set dass es nach 5-6 jahren freckt geht, spätestens 7-8. dann brauichste in 20 jahren 3 sets. bin ich locker drüber


----------



## tarpoon (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wer das nötige Kleingeld nicht hat, sollte sich ein anderes Hobby zulegen, denn Karpfenangeln ist nun mal kein Pappenstiel.



alter schwede, wie bist du den drauf? sorry aber deine aussage ist  wirklich lächerlich. was hat teures tackle den mit karpfenfischen zu  tun? mit jeder halbwegs stabilen rute lassen sich auch die schwersten  karpfen fangen. alles andere ist nur fürs ego. deines ist anscheinend  von der übersichtlichen sorte...


----------



## Tino (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

In dem Alter ist er noch nicht so gross,da muss was anderes her.

In dem Alter so auf die Kacke zu hauen...alle Achtung.

Ich fische seit 4-5 Jahren 3 Pieper für 60€. (kein Funk)

Die hauen auch noch hin wie am ersten Tag.

Die piepen auch wenn's beisst.


----------



## Schleie! (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

jop, meine optonics auch.

aber wir reden hier von funk-bissanzeigern.


----------



## colognecarp (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*



Tino schrieb:


> In dem Alter ist er noch nicht so gross,da muss was anderes her.
> 
> In dem Alter so auf die Kacke zu hauen...alle Achtung.
> 
> ...



Die Funkpieper sind aber leider auch anfälliger, ich hab meine alten ohne Funk abgegeben und die Funktionieren immer noch super.Aber mein Billiges Funkset hat nach einem Jahr den Geist aufgegeben. Den Prologics traue ich aber schon ein wenig mehr zu, die werden schon was bringen, ich werde es Berichten


----------



## Tino (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Sollte nur zeigen, dass 60 € über längere Zeit auch noch piepen.


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

moin moin
erstaunlich finde ich das einige hier nicht lesen können oder das gelesene nicht verstehen können oder wollen.
der themenstarten sagte doch ausdrücklich er will nix von fox oder delkim hören und trotzdem wird ihm das ans herz gelegt #q
also wenn du eines von den dreien in erwägung ziehst kann ich nur sagen ein kumpel fisch die prologic-pieper und ist sehr zufrieden.
ich dagegen habe schon 6 jahre richtig billige pieper, no name firma aus holland, geiler dinger, auch bei 4 tagen dauerregen immer noch fit und nicht klein zu bekommen.
zuverlässig ohne ende, übertragen jeden kleinen zupfer und haben mit funk ( gute 300 meter reichweite) etwas über 100€ gekostet.
soviel zum thema delkin und fox.
und so´n spruch wer das nötige kleingeld nicht hat sollte sich ein anderes hobby suchen, da kann ich nur den kopf schütteln, hast in deinem alter bestimmt schon 30 jahre gearbeite das du dir soviel teures erlauben kannst, vielleicht wohnen nicht alle bei mutti und müßen für ihren lebensunterhalt selber aufkommen.
ausserdem ist es dem karpfen *******gal was rute und rolle und bissanzeiger kosten, auf den köder, den platz, das glück und die erfahrung kommt es an, nicht auf ne besondere marke.


----------



## Geckoloro (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Die Bissanzeiger von Prologic und Pelzer sind nicht der Hit. Batterieverbrauch und Verarbeitung sind um Klassen schlechter als die von zum Beispiel CarpSounder. Auch den Ton finde ich nicht so toll.
Die dritten Pieper kenne ich nicht.

Da ich ein absoluter CarpSounder Fan bin, kann ich eigentlich auch nur dazu raten und ich kenne auch Leute, die haben die Delkims und würden sich nun lieber die CS ROC kaufen. Wer billig kauft, kauft leider meist zweimal...


----------



## Lupus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Hallo,
zu den genannten Sets kann ich nix sagen!

Ich könnte dir Langzeiterfahrungen zu den B.richi Falcons liefern wenn du interesiert bist! Passt ja in dein gewähltes Preissegment!
Also meld dich wenn du was hören willst!

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum manche Leute meinen das man nur ein Karpfenangler ist wenn man Pieper oder Ruten für etliche 100 Euro hat... Es ist exakt so wie Tarpoon es sagt!! Mit jeder stabilen Ruten lassen sich auch die schwersten Karpfen landen!
Auch die Debatte über Fox, Delkim etc. kann ich ehrlich nicht mehr hören! Es sollte doch mittlerweile jedem zu Ohren gekommen sein, dass man gerade im Punkto Bissanzeiger nicht mehr 100derte Euros für die Zuverlässigkeit ausgeben muss!
 Etliche Forenbeiträge und Berichte in Fachzeitschriften bestätigen das eindrucksvoll! Es gibt mittlerweile auch "Profis" die auf die günstigeren Pieper setzen!

Gruß
Lupus


Gruß
Lupus


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*



Lupus schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile auch "Profis" die auf die günstigeren Pieper setzen!



Stimmt, ich hab sie mir ja geholt


----------



## Lupus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Rischtisch ich hab natürlich diech gemeint colognecarper:vik: Fischst ja schon an nem Pool mit der Hotvolee der Scene früher oder später wird man dort alleine durch das sitzen an diesem Gewässer zum Absoluten Karpfenpapst...selbst mit Billigpiepern:m


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Da ist sogar was dran , manche leute schrecken richtig zusammen wenn ich erzähle wo ich fische ;-)


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Bleibtreusee oder was xD


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Berühmt und berüchtigt #6


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Haha^^ das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*

Und schon bin ich ein Karpfenpapst, Lupus hatte recht, einen teuren Bissanzeiger brauche ich nicht


----------



## Sxxlflx (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger - Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt*



Lupus schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum manche Leute meinen das man nur ein Karpfenangler ist wenn man Pieper oder Ruten für etliche 100 Euro hat... Es ist exakt so wie Tarpoon es sagt!! Mit jeder stabilen Ruten lassen sich auch die schwersten Karpfen landen!
> Auch die Debatte über Fox, Delkim etc. kann ich ehrlich nicht mehr hören! Es sollte doch mittlerweile jedem zu Ohren gekommen sein, dass man gerade im Punkto Bissanzeiger nicht mehr 100derte Euros für die Zuverlässigkeit ausgeben muss!
> Etliche Forenbeiträge und Berichte in Fachzeitschriften bestätigen das eindrucksvoll! Es gibt mittlerweile auch "Profis" die auf die günstigeren Pieper setzen!




das denke ich mir auch...allerdings habe ich bei den Ruten auch nich grad zu ner Mittelklasse gegriffen...
und was das Rodpod angeht braucht man, von wenigen ausnahmen vielleicht abgesehen, auch nich unter 200 euro schauen...

hatte bislang das Anaconda Quickpod und nunja, es hielt ein Jahr, dann waren die Gewinde von den Verschrauben des Mittelteiles durch...und ab ner gewissen Neigung hats jede leicht stärker Windböe umfallen lassen...Stabil is was anderes...
 dann testweise einiges pods von ultimate, Balzer, und DAM und es hat mich keins wirklich überzeugt...
hab dann dann das letzte Jahr Bankstick verwendet...da hat man halt nur ein problem wenn man hochstellen will...

momentan hab ich noch ein Tripod von Cormoran http://www.angler-profi.de/index.php?a=649 ,allerdings hab ich nur  60,- € bezahlt und es is schwarz...das Ding steht wie ein Fels...und wenn ma richtig Wind is noch Sack reingehängt...hat aber leider keine Gewinde für Bissanzeiger und wirklich Flach stellen is auch nich...

und dann is Angeln eben nich alles...man hat auch noch andere Verpflichtungen und Hobbies und alles kostet Geld...


----------

